# Movicol advise please



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello


I'd appreciate some advise.


We are in quite a dreadful state here    .


Poor Alfie has had dreadful ear infections again. He also had his MMR 2 weeks ago and has developed every single side effect and I think even made a few up! It has been just awful.


He had some blisters in his mouth and just refused to drink. He is now taking a few sips of water from a cup every now and again so thats a start. He has always been a milk monster. Milk in a bottle he would happily have lived on. Now - he won't touch it.


He takes a sachet of movicol everyday as he gets horrendous constipation. of course, with not much fluid this has got bad again. And he won't drink the movicol. He used to only drink it in prune juice before, but now he won't drink it in anything at all.


He will eat yoghurt tho - do you know if its OK to add it into that?


Many thanks


MK xxxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I have not come across any advice or experience of using movicol in any way other than the data sheet recommendations to dissolve it in a particular volume of water. Paediatric sachets should be dissolved in 62.5mls water.

The electolytes in the solution are designed to be a particular concentration when made up.
Nothing to stop you making it up and keeping it in the fridge and trying to get a little taken a few times a day.

I am a little worried that you say your child is not drinking much. Children can become dehyrdated quickly and it might be an idea to see the doctor, especially with an ulcerated mouth.
There are products like difflam spray that might help with a very sore mouth that is discouraging the child from drinking. Of course paracetamol at an appropriate dose can also be helpful for the pain.

If it is very bad then rehydration in hospital might be needed.

There are also other laxatives that do not need so much volume to take. However, of course most laxatives do not work unless there is enough fluid intake.

Glycerin suppositories might also help. Choose an appropriate size for age of child.


----------

